# Mints Finally Lay!



## SAFrogGuy (Aug 24, 2006)

My group of mint terribillis finally layed! I've had several of these guys since froglets, and now that they are about 18 months old, I've been noticing some behavior. I came in this morning and saw them in the hut, and later I found 17 EGGS! She has been storing up! Actually, it is 16 egg-sacks with 17 embryos--two embryos in one egg sac. I have never had "twins" before. All in all, this was an exciting find! I confirmed that they were all fertilized as well!
YAY!


----------



## sbreland (May 4, 2006)

Out of curiousity, how did you confirm they were fertilized if they were just layed this AM? Is there another method to confirm this other than waiting for development?


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Too early to tell by the pic, they still show different hemispheric coloration...


----------



## SAFrogGuy (Aug 24, 2006)

Upon close inspection, I could see the cleavage furrow in nearly all of them, indicating that the eggs were undergoing mitosis. I can usually see the first two cell splits in most of my fertilized eggs.


----------



## SAFrogGuy (Aug 24, 2006)

I did a thread on this a while ago: here is a picture (not from the mints), but from some Auratus eggs where you can see the cleavage furrow indicating fertilization has happened (the egg to the far right shows it the best, but without a macro lense, a little hard to photograph.


----------



## PoohMac (Aug 22, 2006)

Congrats!!!!! Thats great to hear you got eggs. I'm hoping to get some from mine soon. Keep the pics coming with updates.
Are you going to be at the NARB show in Feb? Hope to see u there.


----------



## snmreptiles (Feb 26, 2004)

Congrats! Any chance you would like to share a tank shot? You never get to see pics of terribilis tanks.

-Shelley


----------



## SAFrogGuy (Aug 24, 2006)

Thanks everyone! Yeah, I will be vending at the NARBC Show. It will be my first show, but I have a decent number and variety of frogs available. I am really excited to see things from that perspective (a vendor)!

As far as a tank shot, I will get one soon. Actually, I've been working on my frog-room for a while now, but it has been hard to find the time. I need to finish up a few little odds and ends, but hopefully soon I will take shots of all the vivs, the inhabitants, etc... If I get a chance though, I will throw up the terribillis viv here soon

Thanks again!


----------



## nburns (May 3, 2005)

Congrats! I've had a lot of calling and such from both my mints and orange but nothing yet. All this to say I am jealous!


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Wow, I really like the second picture, especially the egg on the far right! It's hard to get a pic that clearly shows the division of the eggs... have you thought about seeing it it can be put in the egg care sheet? It would be a valuable addition!


----------



## SAFrogGuy (Aug 24, 2006)

KeroKero,
I would be happy to contribute it to the care sheet if people think it would be helpful. Do I just suggest that to a moderator?


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

I'll pass it along (I'm in the care sheet writing group).


----------

